# Rental Car from Newark Airport but Leaving on Amtrack Penn Station New



## Linda Erkelens (Jul 12, 2010)

How to I return a rental car to Newark Airport and then get to Amtrack Penn Station. It is on a Sunday so it looks like Enterprise isn't open. I am going to Charlottesville.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 12, 2010)

Linda,

After dropping off the car at the airport, board the Airtrain (a monorail) that runs around the airport and stops at most of the major car rental areas. If Enterprise isn't one, then they will provide a shuttle to the airport. Right the Airtrain to the Newark Airport train station. There you can buy a ticket for a New Jersey Transit train to Newark Penn Station. It's one stop away on the NJ Transit train.


----------



## jis (Jul 12, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Linda,
> 
> After dropping off the car at the airport, board the Airtrain (a monorail) that runs around the airport and stops at most of the major car rental areas. If Enterprise isn't one, then they will provide a shuttle to the airport. Right the Airtrain to the Newark Airport train station. There you can buy a ticket for a New Jersey Transit train to Newark Penn Station. It's one stop away on the NJ Transit train.


Make sure that you leave enough time to get to Newark Penn Station after dropping your car, to be there in time for your Amtrak train. On Sundays there are only three or four trains an hour (depending on time of the day), which are not evenly spaced out through the hour. So do check NJT schedules.

For example for the 1:12pm Lynchburg Regional the last NJT train that you can take from EWR to arrive at NWK by 1pm is at 12:28pm. Also remember that it is not unusual for NJT trains to be as much as 10 mins behind schedule when they arrive at NWK. So do not cut things too close.


----------

